# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش لاراول، فریم ورک پی اچ پی

## abolfazl-z

لاراول (Laravel) یکی از فریم های منبع باز (open-source) پی اچ پی (PHP)  است که برای توسعه اپلیکیشن های وب MVC (برنامه های کاربردی تحت وب) در نظر  گرفته شده است. در واقع این فریم ورک برنامه نویسی برنامه های کاربردی تحت  وب با زبان PHP را ساده تر می نماید و کمک بسزایی برای انجام پروژه های پی  اچ ی و توسعه آسان آن ها خواهد بود. فریم ورک Laravel بر روی اجزای مختلف  فریم ورک symfony ساخته شده است و به برنامه شما پایه ای بزرگ از کد های  قابل اعتماد و تست شده می دهد.
در دوره آموزشی TutsPlus Laravel Essentials شما با قابلیت های اساسی و کلیدی این فریم ورک کاربردی قدرتمند آشنا می شوید.

*عناوبن آموزشی:*
- شروع به کار با Laravel
- آشنایی با Blade
- دسترسی به پایگاه داده ها
- ایجاد برنامه کوتاه کننده URL ها
- آشنایی با Controller ها و برنامه نویسی آن ها
- ایجاد کردن امکانات Authentication
- آشنایی با Snippet ها و کار با آن ها
- آشنایی با Appendix
- و ...

دانلود کنید.

----------

